# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Gesundheit/ Krankheit >  Das Gesundheitssystem in Thailand

## schiene

Eine Studie aus dem Jahr 2011 mit einigen interessanten Fakten und Daten,
auch wenn sie teilweise bisschen älter sind....
*http://www.rsf.uni-greifswald.de/fil...1/Thailand.pdf*

----------


## pit

Ist ne sehr interessante Studie!

 ::

----------


## maeeutik

Nun, ich habe diese Abhandlung ebenfalls gelesen und bin jedoch nicht so begeistert.

Natuerlich waeren solche Informationen nuetzlich und fuer einen Farng auch immer wieder mal von Interesse, nur sind da auch Fehler bzw. Fehleinschaetzungen drin die ich darauf zurueckfuehre, dass man sich von "offizieller" Seite (z.B. durch die thailaendische Botschaft, etc.) hat informieren lassen. So sind die Ausfuehrungen unter 2.5, was die politsche Entwicklungs Thailands angeht, m.E. nicht korrekt, entsprechen also nicht den Tatsachen, sondern eher der ehemals (d.h. der Abhisit-Regierung) offiziellen Lesart.
Wie dem auch sei - interssant ist, dass sich eine deutsche Hochschule mit so etwas beschaeftigt.

maeeutik

----------


## Siamfan

http://www.rsf.uni-greifswald.de/fil...1/Thailand.pdf
Den Link kann man leider nicht mehr oeffnen.

Ich halte das thailaendische Gesundheitswesen fuer SEHR gut.
Siehe auch hier:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesund...m_von_Thailand
Das mit der "Krankenversicherung" halte ich allerdings fuer einen der ersten Fakes bei Wikipedia!

----------


## pit

> Das mit der "Krankenversicherung" halte ich allerdings fuer einen der ersten Fakes bei Wikipedia!


Ist auch falsch beschrieben, die richtige Krankenversicherung geschieht über SSO, wo alle Arbeitnehmer pflichtversichert sind (meine jetzt nicht die Tagelöhner, die bei der Ernte helfen). Ich selbst bin dort auch versichert und die haben während der vergangenen 1 1/2 Jahre für mich recht tief in die Kasse gegriffen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Ist auch falsch beschrieben,


Im Wiki steht:



> Krankenversicherung
> 
> Das Gesundheitsministerium unternahm seit dem Ende des 20. Jahrhunderts Anstrengungen, die öffentliche Krankenversicherung zu stärken. Eines der zielführenden Programme war das so genannte "30-Baht-Versicherungsprogramm", das im April 2001 begonnen wurde. Es wurde zunächst als Pilotversuch in sechs Provinzen in Zusammenarbeit mit Gesundheitseinrichtungen der Regierung gestartet, das von 1,3 Millionen Menschen genutzt werden konnte. Im Oktober desselben Jahres wurde es ausgeweitet auf alle Provinzen des Landes und einige Bezirke von Bangkok unter Beteiligung von 1.017 öffentlichen und 103 privaten Einrichtungen. Damit wurden 38,8 Millionen Bürger erfasst, also mehr als 60 % der Thailänder. Im April 2002 wurde in allen Bezirken und Landkreisen des Landes die 30-Baht-Regelung eingeführt, so dass 45 Millionen Bürger krankenversichert waren. 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gesund...enversicherung


Der erste Gesundheitsentwicklungsplan wurde 1961 gestartet und der 9. war schon im Haushaltsplan veranschlagt!
Die Regierung zahlte damals etwa 3.000TB/a und Anspruchsberechtigten an die KHs. 
Die 30_Baht waren nichts anderes als ein zusaetzliches Behandlungsgeld!






> die richtige Krankenversicherung geschieht über SSO, wo alle Arbeitnehmer pflichtversichert sind (meine jetzt nicht die Tagelöhner, die bei der Ernte helfen). Ich selbst bin dort auch versichert und die haben während der vergangenen 1 1/2 Jahre für mich recht tief in die Kasse gegriffen.


"SSO" ist das, was ich unter "SSF=>Social Security Fond(auch Scheme?)kenne.
Das war bisher nur fuer Angestellte, jetzt aber auch fuer Arbeiter.

Bist du Thai?

----------


## pit

> Bist du Thai?


Nein, auch nicht Thais haben Zugang zu diesem System! SSO = Social Security Office.   
https://www.sso.go.th/wpr/

----------


## Siamfan

> Nein, auch nicht Thais haben Zugang zu diesem System! SSO = Social Security Office.   
> https://www.sso.go.th/wpr/


Jetzt ist aber deine Antwort verwirrend!

Danke fuer den Link, aber auch der hilft mir nicht weiter, da alles nur auf Thai ist und das werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr so lernen, um diese Seite lesen zu koennen.

Ich gehe im Moment davon aus, wer schreiben von derselben Sache.
Seit einiger Zeit sind jetzt auch die Arbeiter drin, sogar die Wanderarbeiter auch!
Sie bekommen 5% abgezogen, davon sind 
3%   fuer Rente
1,5%fuer Krankenversicherung und 
0,5%fuer die ArbeitslosenVersicherung

Die Obergrenze liegt zZ bei 750TB/mtl (9.000TB/a)

----------


## Siamfan

> Ich selbst bin dort auch versichert







> und die haben während der vergangenen 1 1/2 Jahre für mich recht tief in die Kasse gegriffen.


DAS verstehe ich beides nicht!
Man kann sich da auch freiwillig versichern, aber die Hoechstsaetze sind da wohl nicht so ueberwaeltigend!

----------


## pit

> Jetzt ist aber deine Antwort verwirrend!


Was ist da verwirrend?




> Danke fuer den Link, aber auch der hilft mir nicht weiter, da alles nur auf Thai ist und das werde ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr so lernen, ...


Genau aus diesem Grund hat man oben rechts eine Umschaltmöglichkeit auf die englische Sprache eingefügt.




> Ich gehe im Moment davon aus, wer schreiben von derselben Sache.
> Seit einiger Zeit sind jetzt auch die Arbeiter drin, sogar die Wanderarbeiter auch!
> Sie bekommen 5% abgezogen, davon sind 
> 3%   fuer Rente
> 1,5%fuer Krankenversicherung und 
> 0,5%fuer die ArbeitslosenVersicherung
> 
> Die Obergrenze liegt zZ bei 750TB/mtl (9.000TB/a)


Im Prinzip schreiben wir von der gleichen Sache. Die Bezeichnung SSF ist möglicherweise zutreffend, aber outdated. Die max. 750 Bt sind der Arbeitnehmeranteil. Der Arbeitgeber zahlt nochmal den gleichen Satz, also ähnlich zu Deutschland.




> DAS verstehe ich beides nicht!
> Man kann sich da auch freiwillig versichern, aber die Hoechstsaetze sind da wohl nicht so ueberwaeltigend!


Ja, man kann sich dort auch freiwillig in der Krankenversicherung versichern gegen einen Beitrag von ca. 500 Bt/Monat. Der Beitritt muss allerdings vor Vollendung des 60ten Lebensjahres erfolgt sein. Aber was meinst Du mit Höchstsätzen? Es gibt kein Limit, bei dessen Erreichen dann die Kasse sagt, jetzt zahlen wir nicht mehr. Es gibt lediglich Leistungsausschlüsse, die aber von Anfang an klar sind. So werden z.B. Zahnbehandlungen jeglicher Art nicht übernommen, sowie einige spezielle Untersuchungsmethoden wie z.B. ein PET - scan, der schon in den Bereich der Nuklearmedizin gehört.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich habe die Umstellmoeglichkeit gesucht, aber irgendwie uebersehen!  ::  Danke!

Es ist im Prinzip das, was ich mit SSF bezeichne.

Die Leistungen sind nicht sehr hoch! Ich kann damit alles im StaatsKH decken , aber nicht im PrivatKH.
Ich muss mich da insgesamt nochmal einlesen, was sicher noch dauert!

----------


## pit

> Die Leistungen sind nicht sehr hoch! Ich kann damit alles im StaatsKH decken , aber nicht im PrivatKH.


Das gilt für alle Krankenhäuser, die einen Vertrag mit SSO haben, also auch für private!

----------


## Siamfan

> Das gilt für alle Krankenhäuser, die einen Vertrag mit SSO haben, also auch für private!


"Richtig"! Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, wie ich geschrieben habe SSO "deckt" die Kosten in PrivatKHs zu 100%.

----------


## pit

Das spielt doch keine Rolle, SSO gibt dem Krankenhaus per Vertrag vor, wieviel für was berechnet werden darf. Ist vom System absolut ähnlich als in DE.

----------


## Siamfan

> Das spielt doch keine Rolle, SSO gibt dem Krankenhaus per Vertrag vor, wieviel für was berechnet werden darf. Ist vom System absolut ähnlich als in DE.


"Aehnlich" was soll das sein!?
In D gibt es Staatliche KHs (600*) , KHs freier Traeger(700*)  und echte Private KHs(700*)  [*=Stand vor 4-6 Jahren]
Bei den Staatlichen KHs gibt es immer mehr, die Privatrechtlich gefuehrt werden.

Die meisten der "echten PrivatKHs" haben auch Kassenzulassungen.
DAS HEISST:
 sie rechnen mit 3 Bett-Zimmer und NormalarztTarif ab!
WAS ist da "absolut aehnlich" zu TH????

----------


## pit

Du scheinst manchmal auf dem Schlauch zu stehen. Ähnlich ist, dass die Kasse die Preise vorgibt.

----------


## Siamfan

Da wir das jetzt geklaert haben, koennen wir jetzt zum wirklich Wichtigen kommen!


Manchmal liegt die Loesung sogar direkt auf der Hand!

Der Staat in TH zahlt zukuenftig nicht mehr an die StaatsKHs, sondern , WIE IN D, an den SSF (Mindestsatz; Mehrbettzimmer) und der rechnet dann auch fuer die zZ 48 mio Einwohner ohne Arbeit ab.
Alle anderen Privatversicherte ohne Mitgliedschaft beim SSF, Beamte und deren Angehoerige werden verrechnet, mit der Versicherung oder den Unterabschnitten der Polizei-, Militaer-KHs, ..... .
Dazu kommen dann noch die Selbstzahler.
Somit haben die StaatsKHs immer Kostendeckung, brauchen keine Kredite aufzunehmen und haben bis zum Ende vom Haushaltsjahr Geld!!  :: 

Ziel des Staates muss es sein, immer mehr selbst irgendwo unterzubringen.
Zum Bsp Landwirte ueber Genossenschaften und dann selbst ueber den SSF, Haendler  aehnlich, .....
Zum Schluss zahlt der Staat nur noch ueber fuer die Arbeitslosen aufkommen .... und Kinder und Rentner, aber da gibt es dann auch noch Soziale Regelungen.  ::

----------


## wein4tler

Dankeschön, hast Du bestens erklärt.

----------


## Siamfan

Ich ziehe mal die Antwort hier rüber:



> *Montag, 30. Dezember: Das Lächeln ohne Zähne*
> 
> Grundsätzlich lächelt der Thai, als Ausdruck seiner Lebensfreude, seines freundlichen und toleranten Wesens und natürlich weil es schön ist.
> Auch lächeln an kaum einem anderen Ort wie in Bangkok, so viele Menschen mit blitzsauberen Zähnen von den Werbeplakaten. Lächelnde Gesichter stimmen jeden frohmütig und gutgelaunt. Sie sehen einfach schöner aus. 
> Gesicht und Ansehen haben hier einen maßlos höheren Stellenwert als in allen westlichen Kulturen. Aber gilt dieser Maßstab auch bei den Zähnen?
> Von Februar bis März 2018 wurde in einer Schule in der Provinz Sakeo die große Mehrzahl der 6 - 7 jährigen Kinder, zahnmedizinisch, von 7 Personen der Dental Volunteers aus Deutschland untersucht und das Ergebnis eines jeden Schülers auf einem Untersuchungsbogen fest-gehalten.
> Es waren 5 Studenten der Zahnmedizin und 2 Zahnärzte vor Ort, die von thailändischen Zahnärzten und Zahnmedizinischen Fachangestellten unterstützt wurden. 
> Hierbei sind folgende Ergebnisse festgestellt worden:
> 966 Schüler von 1496 stellten sich mit akut geschädigtem Gebiss vor. Darunter fallen alle Schüler mit aktiven kariösen Läsionen an Milch- und/oder bleibenden Zähnen, defekten Füllungen, bereits völlig zerstörten Zähnen und bereits aufgrund von Karies fehlenden Zähnen. 
> ...


Deinen Beitrag finde ich wie immer gut!
Aber die eigentliche Sache nicht. 
Deswegen antworte ich hier! 

Ich schätze, 1-2% der Thailänder könnten sich eine Privat-Krankenversicherung leisten,  die auch Zahnbehandlung und Zahnersatz einschließt. 
Und DIE sind dann so reich,  die brauchen keine Versicherung. 
Aber die Ursache liegt wo ganz anders. 
Nur wenige Thailänder können sich eine gute und abwechslungsreiche Ernährung leisten,  die Grundlage für gesunde Zähne ist. 
Als ich vor über 30Jahre hier in TH rumreiste,  fielen mir viele Menschen Zahnfehlstellungen auf. 
Natürlich gibt es da viele kleine Ursachen,  aber die Hauptursache chronischer Vitaminmangel! 
Und das fängt schon in der Schwangerschaft an. 
Natürlich müssen die Kinder immer ausreichend mit Kalzium versorgt sein,  aber auch das taugt nur,  wenn der Vitaminhaushalt stimmt. 
Die Schulmilch war ein wichtiger Schritt. 
Auch fie Vitamin D Versorgung wird heute in der Schule unterstützt. 
Auch die Schulspeisung trägt viel zu einer Besserung bei. 
Aber wie schon gesagt,  es fängt schon mit der Schwangerschaft an und setzt sich mit der Muttermilch fort. 
Dabei holt sich das Kind alles was es braucht und Leidtragende ist immer erst die Mutter.  Nicht umsonst sagt man,  jedes Kind kostet die Mutter einen Zahn,  aber auch das müßte nicht sein. 
Wenn die Mutter nicht genug abgeben kann,  wird es auch für das Kind nicht ausreichen. 
Viele heranwachsende Thailänder haben eine Laktose-Unverträglichkeit (und viele wissen es nicht) 
Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Siamfan

Aktuell werden immer mehr laktosefreie Produkte angeboten.  Warum die fast das doppelte kosten, verstehe ich nicht. 

Viele Zahnärzte haben auf Staatskosten im Ausland studiert. 
Interessenkonflikte sind für mich schlimmer als  Korruption, gehen aber meist ineinander über.

Statistiken,  wer aus welcher Bevölkerungsgruppe erhält,  würden  Bände sprechen. 
"Staus" kann man in der Regel mit Organisationsuntersuchungen eindämmen. 
Das sollte erst mal reichen!

----------


## pit

> Ich schätze, 1-2% der Thailänder könnten sich eine Privat-Krankenversicherung leisten,  die auch Zahnbehandlung und Zahnersatz einschließt.


Möchte noch was anfügen. Es spielt im Grunde genommen keine Rolle, ob jemand eine Versicherung hat, die Zahnbehandlungen mit einschließt oder nicht. Ähnlich wie in DE oder auch A (vielleicht) wird ja ohnehin nicht gern der Zahnarzt besucht. Hat man also eine Versicherung, zahlt man vermutlich mehr ein, als man für die wenigen Besuche auf eigene Rechnung zahlen würde. ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, die ich vor ca. einem Jahr im Zusammenhang mit der anderen Geschichte machen musste, zwei Zähne extrahieren und beim Rest den Zahnstein entfernen kostet gerade mal 1.100 Baht. Da man das nicht jeden Monat macht, kann man schnell verstehen, warum eine Versicherung da wenig bringt.

----------


## schiene

Mein Schwiegervater hat seit Monaten Krebs und starke Schmerzen.Er bekommt derzeit wöchentlich eine Chemotherapie.
Mittlerweile die 7. Alles kostenfrei.Gegen die Schmerzen bringen ihm die Leute "Ganscha"/Cannabis/Mariuhana zum Rauchen
welches ihm besser bekommt als die Tabletten.
Er hat schon an vielen Körperstellen Ausbeulungen/Geschwüre und ich denke /weiß eigentlich das es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist und
die Chemo nichts mehr bringen kann.Es wäre sicher besser und einfacher wenn er schnell und friedlich einschläft als sich jeden  Tag
zu quälen und auf die Hilfe der Familie (welche wirklich alles versucht und gibt) angewiesen ist.Wenn man sich selbst nicht mehr betun kann
und nur noch Schmerzen hat ist es einfach besser erlöst zu werden

----------

